# Cyber gray '13 Eco 6spd



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is the wife's new car, in all its 1.4L of glory. haha Cyber gray with 6spd manual. It replaces her '06 Subaru 2.5L 5spd.

First mod will be a simple K&N intake so she can hear the BOV better. I did the air diffuser bypass the first night and it really made no difference. I also grabbed some Plasti-Dip to black out all that chrome.

I'm a hot rodder by heart, so it will probably end up with more mods than it needs. I've driven Chevy since day 1 and have a built Camaro, Beretta and Silverado. The Cruze is the only car with an engine that I haven't built. haha


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking nice. Welcome to the forum. What other mods you have planned?


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice Pic's. It's a good lookin cruze in that color 

Seeing yours just makes me realize i need to wash mine


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Action Hank said:


> Seeing yours just makes me realize i need to wash mine


Thats what I thought to myself when I saw his brand new engine bay all clean any shinny.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe a tune...dont want to void the warranty though. Not gonna go crazy on this car, the wife doesn't drive it hard anyway. I've got 550hp to play with in my Camaro, but it makes this car seem even worse. haha


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice pics! I see you aren't wasting any time on the intake!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice ride Woody, welcome to the forum. Not too many in that color.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice color cruze!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats to your wife on her new Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow i had to login just to comment on how nice of a color the cruze is! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice car and welcome to CruzeTalk. Take a look at the thread on removing the intake resonator. Apparently the turbo sounds come through much better without the resonator.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish that color had been around in 2012. Well done, sir. Nice car.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I wish that color had been around in 2012. Well done, sir. Nice car.


Me too cause my fav color is grey AND I could do some of the visual mods. But I have black. It's ok. Still happy. Maybe on the next Cruze.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> Nice car and welcome to CruzeTalk. Take a look at the thread on removing the intake resonator. Apparently the turbo sounds come through much better without the resonator.


Already did it. Didn't do anything noticeable.

I'm also looking for leather seats to upgrade mine. It annoys me that GM didn't offer them with the Eco. Also looking to pick up a set of 17" RS wheels for the summer. Gonna throw a set of Blizzaks on for the winter. I'm surprised how bad this car is in snow. My FWD Berettas were much better.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice looking Eco, and my advice on your intake is to get rid of it as soon as possible. The stock intake is just horrid (shape and filter wise).


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

K&N is on the way. Same goes for a set of Blizzaks for the winter.

Blacked out the chrome with PlastiDip this weekend. Going to try out the silver metallizer dip on the wheels when the snows get mounted. Hoping I can get it about body color. We'll see.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

we know where that is going to be parked.Nice ride man I have enjoyed my cruze very much ever since I purchased IT in Feb 2011 . I just dislike the dealership service dept. With out further adoo .Welcome aboard


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Love the color. Any thoughts on what exhaust you will put on? or what tune?


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Stock exhaust. I've never liked 4-banger exhaust. The K&N should be all the sound it needs. Trifecta tune I think.

And it's still getting parked outside. The Camaro & Beretta have dibs on the garage. haha


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice Cruze!! Welcome. Like the Grey with Black interior.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good with the blacked out bowties and lettering. Rare colour for a Cruze too.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Bought wheels for the stock tires to run in the summer. Probably just PlastiDip the stock wheels black, since these are basically body color.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really love your color choice! Welcome to the forums!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Give IT Time IT may grow on you. or not


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats a awesome color. Looks great!


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Wheels, tires & intake came in today. Already installed the K&N and took it for a drive. Tiff loves PSH!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am jealous man . it has been too long since I have invested in my ride that I feel left behind .
Oh well I will just have to catch a break from work soon , and put a little effort into this build


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

looks good cant wait to see how it looks with the rims on


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Going to Dallas for a week I will have to think about those Mods a little more now that I have the cash


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Weather is getting better. Hoping to throw the new wheels on soon and see how it looks.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Put her new summer wheels on. Looks a lot better. She's gonna get the windows tinted next.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Hit 49.4mpg best on the highway to TN. Whole trip so far has been over 40.


----------



## ScottJohnson (May 4, 2013)

That is one **** of a ride. The interiors look just awesome and the color is superb.But i guess you should have gotten an automatic transmission for your wife


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Favorite color by far. I like the Eco wheels for their weight, looks good. But, I can't believe this loses a parking spot in the garage over a Beretta. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

i also have a cyber gray cruze. can you get me a picture from the back with the plasti dip. i only have my rear emblem done and not sure if i would like the look of all black. also i love those rims they really do match the color perfectly. i have my hubcabs plasti dipped and for 20 bucks im not exactly complaining


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ScottJohnson said:


> ...i guess you should have gotten an automatic transmission for your wife


Are you kidding? I think most guys wished their wives drove standard!


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

ScottJohnson said:


> That is one **** of a ride. The interiors look just awesome and the color is superb.But i guess you should have gotten an automatic transmission for your wife


Auto? All my cars and all of her last 3 cars have been stick. Autos are gay.




CruzeTech said:


> Favorite color by far. I like the Eco wheels for their weight, looks good. But, I can't believe this loses a parking spot in the garage over a Beretta.


Beretta > Cruze. Not even close. haha I'm guessing the Eco is about a 16-sec car by how it feels. I'm gonna try to get my 13-sec slip with the Beretta this year. Ran 14.4 last time out, but I didn't get a clean run...it's tough to put the power down with a FWD.




gdipilato said:


> i also have a cyber gray cruze. can you get me a picture from the back with the plasti dip. i only have my rear emblem done and not sure if i would like the look of all black. also i love those rims they really do match the color perfectly. i have my hubcabs plasti dipped and for 20 bucks im not exactly complaining


I'll get a better shot hopefully this week. Been wanting to get some good pics at dusk now.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

So there I am changing the oil, and the thought of a 500hp sleeper pops in to my head...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^DO IT!! That would be insane! Love the whole look of the Cruze by the way and the rest of the family..lol


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

There was a thread about someone converting a Cruze to a RWD LS powertrain a while back. Hey, why not if you've got the time and lots of money to burn!


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

woody13eco said:


> I've got 550hp to play with in my Camaro, but it makes this car seem even worse. haha


You're a good distance away or I would say we should line our Camaro's up!


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Camaro is off the road right now for some upgrades, but can't wait to get it done with that EFI 383. That's gonna be fun.

Took the Cruze on a road trip for work and made a killing on the mileage reimbursement, so I'm gonna get the windows tinted for the wife. Still looking for leather seats to swap too but not having luck.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

woody13eco said:


> Still looking for leather seats to swap too but not having luck.


I'm pretty sure there are a few members here who've installed leather seating "covers" and are very happy with them. A little searching might turn something up if you haven't explored that route.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw a Cyber Gray Volt yesterday - nice color.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

15% all around.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you use black plastic dip? 
I have a cyber gray rs and was thinking about going gunmetal dip colour. I like the look of your wife's car though whichever colour the dip.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Yup, black. I haven't heard of gunmetal dip. Might be good for her stock wheels with snow tires...


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I will post pics of what it looks like when I do my chrome and Chevy badges.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Just drove it to Denver from NY and got 40.0 for the trip. This is a lot of time at 80mph and some pretty nasty rain too. Cant say I'm not a little disappointed in the mileage though...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Disapointed in 40 MPG @ 80 MPH? I don't think you'd do much better no matter what you were driving. Remember head winds play a HUGE part in mileage, so accurately gauging your mileage based on a single trip isn't advised as winds can and do change all the time.

Set the cruise control at 65 on a round trip done on the same day in the same conditions and I think you'll be a lot happier. I did some consumption vs. speed tests a while back and at 62 MPH the car was getting 49-50 MPG (based on correcting the optimistic DIC by -7%). This was a two way average over the same stretch of road done in relatively cool air , roughly 18C (~64F), so it should do even better as temps rise.

I'm _averaging_ almost 48 MPG since the weather has warmed up this spring, but I drive s-l-o-w and do what I can to save fuel. My daily commuting is all done at lower than highway speeds... my car has probably never even been up to 80 MPH. I have a fun car for that, my Cruze is a commuting miser.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Disapointed in 40 MPG @ 80 MPH?


 Agreed - best I have done is 48.5 mpg (calculated) @ 72mph.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Are you kidding? I think most guys wished their wives drove standard!


How do they drive from the kitchen?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No windshield tint strip?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

That wasnt 80 the whole way, but for quite a few hours. Who has time to drive slow? haha


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

42.9 on the way back from Denver. 4,191 miles total. Oil change today. haha

We had a misfit at Berettafest. Brand new master cylinder on the Beretta for my rear disc swap ended up being bad...found the leak 2 days before we left. So we had to take the Cruze.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking good, woody. Too bad about the Beretta, but over a 4k mile trip you probably saved enough in gas taking the Eco that the savings will pay for a new master cylinder! 

So when is the Wife's Cruze going to make it into your sig pic?


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah, the Beretta guys were pissed when I showed up in a Cruze. haha Beretta always gets 30+ hwy, so I didn't save a ton of money, but the master cyl is cheap too so I'm sure I did save that much.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Somebody backed in to it last week, but we just got it back from the shop today and it looks perfect. Only had a small-ish paint scrap on the bumper to the fender...but being brand new even that is irritating!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

woody13eco said:


> Somebody backed in to it last week, but we just got it back from the shop today and it looks perfect. Only had a small-ish paint scrap on the bumper to the fender...but being brand new even that is irritating!


Man that sucks... I'm paranoid. Sure it's just a Cruze, but it's the first brand new car I've ever bought and I want it to stay that way!


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Wife has been getting 36-38 on her commute to work pretty consistently since we've had it. I thought it would get better. 

I've been driving more lately and trying to keep my foot out of the turbo to see how good it does. I've been consistently getting 40+ on our short trips, and even 45ish on a few. Got the chance to drive her work commute the other night and hit 50.0 exactly! I had to milk it a little bit at the end to get it, but it was a solid 48.5 even before then. So I guess the key to these things is driving like a grandma...my wife just has a lead foot! haha


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

You got that right. As soon as the turbo starts ramming air into that little motor it richens up the fuel mixture and efficiency goes down quick. Keeping boost/acceleration to a minimum is the key to great MPGs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> As soon as the turbo starts ramming air into that little motor


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

You're doing it wrong.

Rams ram, aka the Dart.

We're much classier than that.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Years ago I bought a 1996 Dodge Neon Expresso! It was black with white hubcaps and a tail on it that looked like a surfboard. On the right hand side of the hood there was raised area that they called the Power Bulge Hood. I don't remember that option giving me any more horsepower but it looked pretty cool. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm proud to be a *******...but I'd never drive a Dodge anything! haha

My ******* truck is of the bowtie variety.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Realized I never posted pics of the stock wheels with a couple coats of PlastiDip, so here are a couple quick shots before the summer wheels go back on.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

No updates in a long time...been busy with my other cars. But I did the LED DRL's and a boost gauge a while back and just added OEM leather seats. Working on the seat heater install now. Also just had it down to NC last week for the Optima Ultimate Street Car race. No - I didn't race it. hahaha But I did get 44mpg.

Here's a how-to on the LED DRLs. I made a 100% plug & play relay harness to delete the headlight DRLs and add the LEDs.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/76554-how-disable-drls-5.html#post1988010

































And the seats: out of a 2014 from the salvage yard. Ran into two snags. The power adjustment was pre-wired from the factory, but not the seat heaters. And the airbags throw an error message on the DIC. 

I diagrammed the pin-out from both seats and have done a little homework on the OEM seat heater operation. The stock switches are in the HVAC control on the dash. This control sends a signal to the heated seat module under the driver's seat. This module controls temp for the 3 settings via a temp sensor in the seat. This would be a nice way to do it, but I would need different wiring harnesses for the seats and possibly the HVAC too. Hard to figure out without a donor car in front of me. The other option is to add aftermarket heated seat wiring and splice them into the stock heated seat elements with a switch for temp control on the seat itself. This may be the most practical option.

The air bags...I will either need to swap the airbags from the old seats to the new, or see if the BCM can be reflashed by the dealer. I'm giving them a call tomorrow. I will update how it all works out.

















































And some random shots from around town and at Charlotte Motor Speedway.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Years ago I bought a 1996 Dodge Neon Expresso! It was black with white hubcaps and a tail on it that looked like a surfboard. On the right hand side of the hood there was raised area that they called the Power Bulge Hood. I don't remember that option giving me any more horsepower but it looked pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


*I owned a 1998 Dodge Neon ACR.* No radio, no A/C, no surfboard rear decklid spoiler, but factory equipped with Koni adjustable competition suspension, 5-speed close ratio manual transmission, close ratio steering rack, heavy duty clutch and pressure plate, racing duty front spindles, heavy duty 4-wheel disc brakes, extra light forged alloy wheels, specially programmed ECM without rev limiter, etcetera .. AND .. power bulge. The puckered hood was needed to clear the intake manifold on the DOHC motor.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Interested to see how the seats go. I thought about doing this with mine. But I didn't want to do it without everything working. It's crazy how you can't even put different seats in your car without the car knowing it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine as well just swap out the HVAC module and the two seat harnesses for the heated seat ones, since it looks like you need a BCM reprogram for the air bags anyways. You could also try calling around to some independent shops, they may be more willing to program in things the car didn't come with, like your Eco with heated leather.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Mine as well just swap out the HVAC module and the two seat harnesses for the heated seat ones, since it looks like you need a BCM reprogram for the air bags anyways. You could also try calling around to some independent shops, they may be more willing to program in things the car didn't come with, like your Eco with heated leather.


I would think an easier route might be to swap the airbags from the original seats into the new seats and just wire up a new harness with a PWM control for the seat heaters. A PWM system would allow any duty cycle desired so you could fine tune the heat to your liking instead of being stuck with three settings... though that may be completely unnecessary.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> I would think an easier route might be to swap the airbags from the original seats into the new seats and just wire up a new harness with a PWM control for the seat heaters. A PWM system would allow any duty cycle desired so you could fine tune the heat to your liking instead of being stuck with three settings... though that may be completely unnecessary.


Yeah, but then he would be the first one with an Eco with heated leather that looks like it came that way from the factory. He could pioneer leather swaps for all of us, he is so close! artytime:


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

So I called the dealer today and they were completely unhelpful... I know a guy who works in service at another dealer so I'm going to get a hold of him and see what he can find out.

Another possibility is that the seat belt canisters deployed but not the bags, and that could be the problem.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

woody13eco said:


> So I called the dealer today and they were completely unhelpful...


SHOCKING!!!! :biglaugha:


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

woody13eco said:


> Another possibility is that the seat belt canisters deployed but not the bags, and that could be the problem.


So many systems on this car. Seems to me, cars have gotten far too complicated. 

I seem to recall reading an article, a while back, which states the Lamborghini Aventador, had as many as 12 onboard computers. This didn't blow my mind. But I definitely wasn't surprised.

Woody, keep the knowledge flowing. Don't give up on this one.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Tonight I tested the seat belt chambers and it fixed the air bag light...problem solved. No serial numbers, no VIN problems...just a tripped seat belt chamber. So tmo I will have to fully install the original chambers on the new leather seats...I just plugged them in as a test.

I did also completely remove the upholstery & foam from the stock cloth seats to see how it all works. Pretty simple really. I think I am going to do that with the leather passenger seat as well to see how the seat heater and occupancy sensor get along.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Any updates on this?


----------



## axdew23s4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats that is great


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Got a notification for my DRL post and it made me realize I still haven't done the heated seat stuff yet! haha

According to what I've found, for an OEM install you would basically need a donor car to get the wiring harness from the dash to the seats as well as the controls on the dash. I can find the dash controls on ebay, but nothing for the dash to seat harnesses.

That would leave aftermarket seat heaters as the other option, which I'm not crazy about. Hard to trust the quality.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

What about getting the harness at a dealer or GM parts website like gmpartsdirect?


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

If you can find me the part number it would be worth a look. I've done some searching and can't find it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks like you need:
Part number 94551414 SEAT WIRE HARNESS W/POWER, W/HEATED for the driver side

Part Number 95025157 SEAT WIRE HARNESS W/HEATED SEAT, 2ND DESIGN for the passenger side

Link with diagrams for part reference #28 for drivers side and passenger side diagrams:
HEATED SEATS for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Does a cold air intake do anything in a turbo car? I would imagine all that slightly cooler air would go in the super hot turbine and just heat up anyway, I think a ram air intake would help the turbo cram more air in the combustion chamber !?


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> It looks like you need:
> Part number 94551414 SEAT WIRE HARNESS W/POWER, W/HEATED for the driver side
> 
> Part Number 95025157 SEAT WIRE HARNESS W/HEATED SEAT, 2ND DESIGN for the passenger side
> ...


Thanks. I have those harnesses though. It is the wiring in the floor that plugs into the seat that I need though. I'm assuming it plugs into the dash somewhere, but I'm not sure where it really goes.


----------

